# Underground Shelters



## nostalgichobo (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys, was just browsing the web and came across this news article about an underground shelter in Kansas City. I just didn't understand where, when & how any crimes were being committed.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...erground-tunnels-used-homeless-221637268.html


----------



## thapoet (Apr 9, 2013)

everywhere is off limits to the non socially compliant... cant sleep in trees, cant sleep on boats, cant sleep in societies abandoned dwellings, cant sleep on open land, cant walk on roads without harassment, cant eat the food people throw away, and now you cant even dig a hole to sleep in.... bottom line, the corporation (United States LLC) wants you on the clock and feeding the machine... those of us who say fuck the clock and double fuck the machine, well, no place is safe and no life is acceptable....


----------



## dylann (May 30, 2013)

If your not making them money then they will not let you sleep.


----------



## schmutz (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Don't be dirty- piles of dirty diapers? Gross! Dispose of that stuff AWAY from your dwelling. (plus this is a good way to get your kids taken from you)

2. Don't steal from places that will lead people to you (they are especially looking for people that strip or steal copper right now, its a huge thing)

that is the kind of stuff that draws attention to you and makes it harder


----------

